# If slingshots became an Olympic sport what would you do to increase your accuracy



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I really enjoy watching Olympic recurve bow shooting, but even those shooters add stabilizers.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Bench rest or tripod and laser sights. Or at least a 3x9 variable scope.


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

If slingshots became an Olympic sport what would you do to increase your accuracy ?

I suppose I would do the same thing as I do with most Olympic sports. Sit in front of the tube and watch, my remote controls skills are pretty good, no accuracy enhancement needed. I have seen the accuracy of some of the folks here and I know damn well I don't stand a chance in Hates.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

I would do what I do whenever I try something competitively. I would live,breathe and sleep it. Wake up daily with the intent to practice my craft to get better. Then go and practice my craft with staying as positive as possible the whole way along. Always finishing training on a positive note. Then I would do that until I get my level of skill up to par. Or try my best in the process. Mindset and hard work will beat fancy gadgets and crutches in life and sport.

Just my opinion.

Cheers

Matt


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

I'd buy Treefork a plane ticket.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That’s for sure Mr. Nice


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Drink a few beers.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Depends what you mean are you talking about training , or as in slingshot design? That would depend on the rules .


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I would start serious training at three years of age.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I would pick a single shooter and blow through bands until the sight of it made me puke and shoot it some more.


----------



## flatcap (Jan 12, 2018)

If slingshot shooting would become an olympic sport what would the qualifications be?

To make myself more accurate, I would eliminate as many inconsistencies as possible in the slingshot and band setup.

Then I would practice, practice, practice specifically focusing on release and good form.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

If there are know Construction and design parameters /rules I and many others would start makeing slingshot designed like a rifle with trigger mechanisms and probably put a scope on it to get the most accuracy possible just to win that gold medal in the Olympics


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I would have to agree with Ibojoe, practice until most people would be sick of shooting. I went to the archery range the other day and watched a group of young people practicing for an upcoming local event. Several of them hit a perfect score 9 out of 10 times From what I see, the only way these kids would ever lose, is nerves. Wouldn’t it be great to be able to attend a National slingshot event! I hope there are lots of videos from Italy this summer. I’m glad Nathan gets to go


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

The nerves aren't there at the local range. That's why if your competing you have to shoot tournaments. Shoot smaller ones to prepare for bigger ones. Shoot big ones to prepare for the BIG one. It would have been awesome to shoot my local average at a big shoot but there's a huge difference. I get nervous just thinking about it!lol!!


----------



## steveewonders (Dec 30, 2017)

Accuracy is a thing, consistency is another. So much more work is committed making it consistently accurate, not satisfied with hitting a handful good shots among a pocketful of ammo.


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Practice my arms off. Hire Bill Hayes as my personal coach. Practice.

Take a break and hike and shoot.

I think getting back to the basics of the Olympics would be a HUGE benefit....Run, Jump, Throw.

Badminton???? SAILING?????? GOLF?!?!?!?!?!?!

Makes me not like sports when you have gadget after gadget applied to MAKE it work.

Give these big shots (pun intended) a decent recurve made by a craftsman and see what they can do then....

I don't see us putting laser sights and stabilizers on our kit....

((as an aside, I detest sports to begin with))


----------

